# NAD. Dr Dan/Tramble VH1 Plexi*More Clips*



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Dan Tramble is an amp builder from NS,Canada. He is one of the best early Marshall type amp builders. He was recently recommended by Dave Friedman on a Tone Talk episode. He has sold amps to members of 3 Days Grace,The Trews,Bryan Adams and George Lynch. Dan is one of the nicest guys you will ever deal with and his perfectionistic craftsmanship produces the best amp builds you will ever see in these type of amps.
I decided in the past year to build a VH1 inspired rig. This is a 100 Watt 1968/1969 type 1959 Super Lead Marshall build with the circuit being matched to what is believed to be in EVH's amp used in the early days. I like the sound from VH1 so this was the target.The transformers are a custom set of Mercury Magnetics with the Power Transformer supplying a lower B+ like an amp on a Variac running aout 90 Volts.The amp has a PPIMV. The cab is very similar to a Marshall 1936 loaded with 75 Watt Creambacks.
I've just had it for a day but this amp blows me away. It has all sonic character I was hoping to get out of it. The PPIMV is AMAZING ! I can get what I need even at whisper volumes, which I did not think would be possible.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Marioverkill said:


> Dan Tramble is an amp builder from NS,Canada. He is one of the best early Marshall type amp builders. He was recently recommended by Dave Friedman on a Tone Talk episode. He has sold amps to members of 3 Days Grace,The Trews,Bryan Adams and George Lynch. Dan is one of the nicest guys you will ever deal with and his perfectionistic craftsmanship produces the best amp builds you will ever see in these type of amps.
> I decided in the past year to build a VH1 inspired rig. This is a 100 Watt 1968/1969 type 1959 Super Lead Marshall build with the circuit being matched to what is believed to be in EVH's amp used in the early days. I like the sound from VH1 so this was the target.The transformers are a custom set of Mercury Magnetics with the Power Transformer supplying a lower B+ like an amp on a Variac running aout 90 Volts.The amp has a PPIMV. The cab is very similar to a Marshall 1936 loaded with 75 Watt Creambacks.
> I've just had it for a day but this amp blows me away. It has all sonic character I was hoping to get out of it. The PPIMV is AMAZING ! I can get what I need even at whisper volumes, which I did not think would be possible.


Congrats. If I had $2400 I’d get a blues breaker combo made


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Sounds killer! Nice playing!

Congrats


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! There's been some nice Dr Dans listed here, but alas.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Scott25 said:


> Sounds killer! Nice playing!
> 
> Congrats


Thank you !


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dan is a good buddy, builds bullet proof amps and has also been a huge help for me in hobby building my own amps. Congrats on the new amp.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds great! Congratulations on a great amp! And it looks amazing


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

bigboki said:


> Sounds great! Congratulations on a great amp! And it looks amazing


Thank you !


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice! Dr Dan is familiar. Not sure where I’ve seen the name


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sounds spectacular. Congrats!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Very awesome and I hope to one day get a Dr. Dan too. A while back he did his take on an 80's modded-Marshall and I've never quite shook the thought of it... hahah 
Happy riffing!


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Another low budget production....LOL.Just doing some VH riffs using my ipod to record in the room.Mistakes and wonky timing are included at no extra costs !!!


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

I recorded this one with a Sennheiser e609 on the cab. into my mixer, into interface ,into Garageband. Add some H3000 H949 patch and some Eclipse delay for the interlude. This will do VH1 to 1984 very well.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds great! You really got eddie's tone dialed in


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> Sounds great! You really got eddie's tone dialed in


Thank you.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

A few Cult riffs with the Tramble Plexi. The Guitar is a @TED STEVENSON Custom . Mahogany body,Quilt Maple top,Maple neck, Pau Ferro fretboard.The guitar is plugged straight into the amp. Recorded with the Sennheiser e609 on the cab.I know the sound on that album is smoother, but this is a sound I like with a different guitar in standard tuning.


----------



## Nino Rafanelli (Jan 24, 2018)

Now that is a sexy setup! Sounds amazing, love the Plexi vibe.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Nino Rafanelli said:


> Now that is a sexy setup! Sounds amazing, love the Plexi vibe.


Thank you !


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Same amp setup with my Ted Stevenson 5150.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Another VH cover. Ice Cream Man.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Marioverkill said:


> Same amp setup with my Ted Stevenson 5150.


You are a talented dude, play Van Halen and build beautiful guitars!

I thought that dude in the background was one of your punk assed kids, NOPE I figured out who that was.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Another VH cover with my DR.Dan Plexi and Ted Stevenson guitar.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Nice tone!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

corailz said:


> Nice tone!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Merci !


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

And Another one..


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

One more !!


----------



## CAMARO68 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr Dan is the man!


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

That sounds dope. Nice playing and vibe. Made in Canada and played in Canada eh?!


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Blamecanada312 said:


> That sounds dope. Nice playing and vibe. Made in Canada and played in Canada eh?!


100%. Lol Thank you !


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

More....


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Van Halen One finished.


----------



## Marioverkill (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is a link to the whole Van Halen 1 album covers I did with my amp.


https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLskG9N9nuni3-lvTiK-PhFferU_DH2RCu


----------

